
AWS Step Function Integrations – Compute, Databases, Messaging, and ML - abd12
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-compute-database-messaging-analytics-and-machine-learning-integration-for-aws-step-functions/
======
hayd
I don't understand why CodeBuild/CodePipeline is so bad when SWF or Step
should make these relatively straightforward to implement...

~~~
scarface74
What’s “bad” about CodeBuild? Its basically just a yml file with bash commands
and a section to specify artifacts.

------
cremp
Step function has been a big leap backwards from SWF; which is harder to find.
Adding support for more connections to other services on an already broken
platform is a disaster.

Step use SWF under the hood. When step was released, it still peeves me that
you couldn't edit a function without deleting and recreating; even then,
deleting took hours...

------
coder543
Lambda seems pretty reasonably priced, but Step Function transitions seem
absurdly expensive to me. Who is actually using Step Functions?

~~~
scarface74
I use them to orchestrated processes that take longer than 15 minutes.

As far as cost, an edict came down from on high not to use any more EC2
instances for custom jobs without a _very_ good reason. We are much more
concerned about reducing the amount of time we deal with servers (and the
dependence on hiring people to do it) than we are with infrastructure costs.

